# cramps in feet



## PowerGoat (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Group.

After about 80 or so miles, the balls of my feet get hot and cramp up, along with my toes. I've tried to shift my cleat as far down the shoe toward the heel as possible, but this hasn't helped. I'm going to try another pair of shoes. 

Could these cramps be due to the last of my shoes being too curved (ball of foot too much lower than heel)? 

I'm at the point where I'm even considering buying a used pair of shoes so that there is some flex in the shoes, just so that my feet will get to move around a little when pedaling. 

Thanks for any suggestions. 

(I ride about four times a week: 20, 20, 50, and 100 miles) and run or stairmaster the other days.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

PowerGoat said:


> Hi Group.
> 
> After about 80 or so miles, the balls of my feet get hot and cramp up, along with my toes. I've tried to shift my cleat as far down the shoe toward the heel as possible, but this hasn't helped. I'm going to try another pair of shoes.
> 
> ...


If you're getting a hot spot, the pain it causes feels like a cramp, especially on your big toe and the one next to it. See if there's a bump inside the shoe near the ball of your foot. I had this issue with some carbon sole Specialized shoes and I ended up cutting some of inside sole out and going with some new insoles that distributed the pressure more evenly.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I agree, I would try new insoles; over time and after many miles on the bike, your feet start to lose their natural padding, which can make riding painful. Adding more supportive insoles to your cycling shoes can help. If you're shopping for new shoes, take the insoles (if their newer and were orthopedic in design) along to make sure you get the best fit. If not orthopedic sometimes going to a sports clinic they can custom make you a foot bed for your shoes.

But first do this, because it's cheaper! Make sure your cleat position is correct so your ball of your foot is over the pedal spindle correctly. If you done that already then as an experiment try doing this: Many riders solve hot foot problems by moving their cleats to the rear by as much as 8 mm. Long-distance enthusiasts may go back as far as the cleat slots allow. They might even drill new rearward holes. After using this remedy, lower your saddle by the same amount if you moved your cleats backward 2-4 mm. If more than 4 mm, lower the saddle about half the amount. So, if your cleats go back 1 cm, put the saddle down 5 mm. Don't drill your shoes unless your absolutely sure it will help, you'll know that if after moving the cleats back and your feet feel better but still not quite there. You may discover after doing that you may need stiffer shoes because if your toes feel better but now your foots arch hurts it's because the foot is flexing over the pedal.

Also check these sites for other ideas: 
How to Fit a Bicycle
Bike Fit - Proper Bike Fit Can Prevent Pain and Injury
Bike 101 - Bike Fit
Bike Fitting - YouTube (for tri bike fit, but there are other films)
Proper Bike Fit


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I had that problem for awhile and only noticed it in longer rides. I messed with cleat position and that only seemed to make it worse. Problem was only in my right foot. Took the shoes up to the LBS and the owner did the Specialized BG shoe fit and put a shim in the right shoe and problem was solved. Never had that problem with other shoes I've owned so I thought it was just the wrong shoe for me.


----------

